# Which jobs are most in demand in the US?



## robnet77 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello,

I would like to know which job position, among the list below, is more likely to land a job in the US in your opinion please.


- TEFL teacher
- Java / .NET programmer
- Salesforce administrator
- business analyst

Any other related job (e.g. any IT job) with good chances to get would be appreciated.

Also, are there any global websites where one can check the number of genuine vacancies maybe?

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In order to sponsor a foreign candidate for a visa, an employer has to jump through lots of hoops and pay out a certain amount of money. Each employer basically decides for themselves what qualities in a candidate would lead them to take on the additional administrative burden - usually some unusual qualification or experience not readily obtainable in the general work force. But for the same job title, it will vary significantly from one employer to the next.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Things have not changed much since 2013. Your specific qualifications have to attract a US employer who wants to and is willing and able to sponsor your visa. Travel.state.gov walkers you through from soup to nuts.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Your Java / .NET programmer and Salesforce (database) administrator experience could line you up for any of thousands of tech jobs. However, these are usually sponsored by very large companies which work with - I don't even know what to call them (some would say pimps) - companies that act as hiring contractors to bring cheap tech labor into the US on relatively short-term visas. Your problem is that most of these people are recruited in India, not Ireland...


----------



## robnet77 (Aug 9, 2013)

thanks for the replies, however I feel only the last one is relevant to my query.

I appreciate the attempts to help, but I would like to know if I should study Java rather than Salesforce, for example, in order to maximize the chances to get a job in the US.
Thanks.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Many STEM degree holder are wanted


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

robnet77 said:


> thanks for the replies, however I feel only the last one is relevant to my query.
> 
> I appreciate the attempts to help, but I would like to know if I should study Java rather than Salesforce, for example, in order to maximize the chances to get a job in the US.
> Thanks.


Java and .NET are both very highly used programming languages and skilled users will be in demand for years to come. By definition, Jave/.NET programmers will have a broader market than Salesforce admins. Also, programmers are among the type of tech workers regularly brought into the US on H1B visas; database admins not so much (I think).

To be fair, I feel that you should also consider which training would likely result in a solid career within Ireland or another EU member state. Because, frankly, getting into the US on even a semi-permanent basis is not an easy thing to do.

PS: I am an IT admin, so I have some idea what I am talking about.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Just one other thing to consider regarding the IT positions; it is becoming less and less necessary to have people physically present in the US to do these jobs. The work can be in the US but the worker does not necessarily have to be.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

accbgb said:


> Java and .NET are both very highly used programming languages and skilled users will be in demand for years to come.


I hate to be pedantic* but .NET is not a programming language.

* Actually I don't.


----------



## robnet77 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the additional replies.
My "plan" is to visit the US early next year and then decide whether I would like to move there, in the meanwhile I am trying to get relevant qualification for a job in the US.
Here in Ireland I don't feel I need further qualifications for my career as business analyst immediately, but if in a couple of years I decide to stay in Ireland, then I will study further towards that direction.

For the time being, I would like to focus on moving to the US (second choice being Canada).
I am not considering long term studies such as university degrees as of yet, as my plan is to move there next year if there is a chance.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and *requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum
*


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To be honest about it, your worst option is to study something and then attempt to get a job in the US (or anywhere outside your own country) with a freshly obtained degree/diploma/certificate. When it comes to hiring a foreigner (and going through all the sponsoring required), most employers prefer someone with some experience in the field.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## robnet77 (Aug 9, 2013)

is this list reliable in your opinion please?
it shows unemployment rate and expected job openings for various job positions, at it puts some IT jobs among the best ones.

Also, my partner is a registered nurse, even if only one of us could find a job initially it would allow us to move sooner than expected (I know it may be tough to get by with one salary only).

The 25 Best Jobs of 2015 - US News


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

nurse visas stopped by POTUS in 2006 ..he wanted all home grown


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

robnet77 said:


> is this list reliable in your opinion please?
> it shows unemployment rate and expected job openings for various job positions, at it puts some IT jobs among the best ones.
> 
> Also, my partner is a registered nurse, even if only one of us could find a job initially it would allow us to move sooner than expected (I know it may be tough to get by with one salary only).
> ...


Lists like that are perhaps "statistically valid" - but for someone in your situation may not apply in the way you'd like them to.

First of all, seems like roughly half the jobs listed there are medically-related and generally require licensing in addition to the academic qualifications. Licensing in the US is largely state-based and it's difficult to meet the licensing requirements with credentials obtained outside the US. Your partner may want to take a look at a few states' State Nursing Board or whatever the licensing board is called in the various states. There is usually something about foreign trained nurses and what re-training and/or examinations they would have to go through.

The other thing is that the "jobs" listed are very broad based types of things. Systems analyst isn't a specific job title (as much as such things even exist in the US). Something called a "systems analyst" can be anything from a grunt job to an executive position to a freelance "contractor" role. You may want to browse through a job site like Monster.com or the job ads posted on any of the big city newspaper sites and take a look at the specific requirements for jobs with titles similar to the IT related jobs on the US News list you cited. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

robnet77 said:


> Also, my partner is a registered nurse, even if only one of us could find a job initially it would allow us to move sooner than expected (I know it may be tough to get by with one salary only).


When you write 'partner', do you mean your husband/wife?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

robnet77 said:


> is this list reliable in your opinion please?
> it shows unemployment rate and expected job openings for various job positions, at it puts some IT jobs among the best ones.
> 
> Also, my partner is a registered nurse, even if only one of us could find a job initially it would allow us to move sooner than expected (I know it may be tough to get by with one salary only).
> ...


There is no such thing as a "partner visa". There is no more expedited visa for medical staff. UK lizensure and education is not immediately recognized.

I am currently dealing with professionals in networking and programming (minimum Masters and current certifications in their fields, 5-10 years experience) for 55-70k with relocation to not overly popular markets within the U.S.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What has a ridiculous shortage right now is aviation. Flight instructors making 6figures for 4/10 plus benefits and salaried.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> What has a ridiculous shortage right now is aviation. Flight instructors making 6figures for 4/10 plus benefits and salaried.


If that's happening, to the extent it's happening, why is that "ridiculous"? Football instructors (i.e. coaches) can make millions of dollars per year, and that's to teach people how to entertain fans as they watch athletes (often unpaid) bash their brains. Flight instructors are at least slightly more important to society. So what if they're getting paid a mere fraction of what an NCAA or NFL coach is getting paid. And nobody seems to complain about the "ridiculous shortage" of football coaches.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> If that's happening, to the extent it's happening, why is that "ridiculous"? Football instructors (i.e. coaches) can make millions of dollars per year, and that's to teach people how to entertain fans as they watch athletes (often unpaid) bash their brains. Flight instructors are at least slightly more important to society. So what if they're getting paid a mere fraction of what an NCAA or NFL coach is getting paid. And nobody seems to complain about the "ridiculous shortage" of football coaches.


It is called supply and demand. Returning the Mayflower to service? Sorry, no wifi!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, it is called supply and demand. It's not "ridiculous" for football coaches, and it's not ridiculous for flight instructors.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Though I believe the OP's question was related to IT jobs. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## robnet77 (Aug 9, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and *requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum
> *


Thanks.
Can work experience be considered equivalent to a university degree in some cases please?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes....12 years exoerience


----------

